# Subsequent Hospital Care & Hospital on same day but 2 different providers



## Samantha.Prince (Jul 28, 2017)

Question: Is it okay to bill 99232 (inpatient subsequent hospital care performed by Dr.A) and 99238 (Hospital discharge services performed by Dr.B) on the same day? These codes are billed by two different providers of different specialies and using different dx codes. My impression from the below is yes but I'm looking for a second opinion as another coder and I disagree.

Per CMS: 30.6.9 - Payment for Inpatient Hospital Visits - General, "C. Hospital Visits Same Day But by Different Physicians

In a hospital inpatient situation involving one physician covering for another, if physician A sees the patient in the morning and physician B, who is covering for A, sees the same patient in the evening, contractors do not pay physician B for the second visit. The hospital visit descriptors include the phrase “per day” meaning care for the day.

If the physicians are each responsible for a different aspect of the patient’s care, pay both visits if the physicians are in different specialties and the visits are billed with different diagnoses. There are circumstances where concurrent care may be billed by physicians of the same specialty."

https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R2282CP.pdf


----------

